# bubble wrap stitch



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice. Got to try this one. Thank you.

Fiona &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

What size needles needed for this project?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

What an interesting stitch pattern.
Thanks for the link!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

WOW! Totally reversible!!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

63 said:


> What size needles needed for this project?


There is no project, just a stitch pattern. If you want to make something with it, use the size needles appropriate for your choice of yarn - it's usually indicated on the yarn's ball band. If it's not, then use the Wraps-Per-Inch method to see what might be appropriate. The HEADINGS on the attached PDF might prove helpful.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Too bad it isn't the exact stitch pictured but just an approximation. I've been searching for the real pattern for a long time. It has appeared on this forum several times but no one has ever posted one that looks just like the green blanket shown.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> Too bad it isn't the exact stitch pictured but just an approximation. I've been searching for the real pattern for a long time. It has appeared on this forum several times but no one has ever posted one that looks just like the green blanket shown.


That's probably because it's a machine knit.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with Jessica Jean, its machine knit.
Some things cannot be duplicated by hand.
It was sold by Nordstrom, no longer available.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/nordstrom-at-home-bubble-wrap-knit-throw/3212638?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2903&cm_ven=Linkshare&cm_cat=partner&cm_pla=15&cm_ite=1&siteId=QFGLnEolOWg-M3dc4hpfyhQFq44FqOVZ2g


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I agree with Jessica Jean, its machine knit.
> Some things cannot be duplicated by hand.
> It was sold by Nordstrom, no longer available.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/nordstrom-at-home-bubble-wrap-knit-throw/3212638?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2903&cm_ven=Linkshare&cm_cat=partner&cm_pla=15&cm_ite=1&siteId=QFGLnEolOWg-M3dc4hpfyhQFq44FqOVZ2g


It may not be currently available, but that link is wonderful. If you click on the photo, you get a larger view and can see each stitch clearly. I don't know how to do a screen shot and I can't use the snipping tool ...

However, it _could_ be done by hand, if one is more interested in producing the fabric than in doing relaxing knitting. The 'bubbles' are worked on much larger needles than the tightly knit portions between them. I can envision knitting with two circulars of very different sizes and half the stitch on one and half the stitches on the other. Do-able? Yes. Worth the trouble? Not by me!


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

63 said:


> What size needles needed for this project?


I don't know it didn't say but I plan on doing a swatch with worsted weight and size 8 needles. I love the look of it but I have never tried it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Oops! I just read the pattern row:
Row 4: K1, *(*k5, turn, p5, turn*) 3 times, k10; rep from *, end k1.
I just may use this stitch, just to have something that I can practice my backwards (lefty) knitting on ... and astound the newer members of our Sunday Knitting Meeting group!


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

If you notice on line 4 it has you turn the work a few times before you continue 10 stitches and repeat to get the bubble effect. the 2 samples don't look the same, the first sample does look like it is done on different size needles,


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

couldn't find my snips


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

That swatch could use some blocking. 

Unlike the machine-made one from Nordstroms, it's not a reversible pattern. That makes it more like real bubble-wrap though. Every piece of bubble-wrap I've ever seen has bubbles on one side only.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I noticed that the bubbles are lined up on the green blanket, but offset on the watch. If you didn't offset them, it may look more like it.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

With the green sample,the rows between the circles are purled with three rows plain joining the circles together. Doesn,t seem so difficult


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

This is just too terrific not to be used on something very soon, thanks for the info


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you ... I have seen it before and have been wondering how to do it


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow, very impressive, a must try for me to get my needles into.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

roseknit said:


> With the green sample,the rows between the circles are purled with three rows plain joining the circles together. Doesn't seem so difficult


Not really. How - by hand - are you to make the alternating changes in tension? If tension doesn't change, it's just basketweave.

Maybe it _can_ be done by hand. If one adds a wrap to each of the 'bubble' stitches and drop the wrap on the following row ... Pain in the rump to do though. I think I'll leave it to the industrial knitting machines.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Very nice stitch, I will have a go at making a pattern for a hat using the bubble wrap stitch


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the look of the pattern. If you hand knit it you could put a marble in the section where the bubble is and then put it in the washing machine Might felt the blanket but the bubble effect will stay. A friend of mine has done this. forgot to mention you need to put a band of some kind whilst the item is in the washing machine.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> I like the look of the pattern. If you hand knit it you could put a marble in the section where the bubble is and then put it in the washing machine Might felt the blanket but the bubble effect will stay. A friend of mine has done this. forgot to mention you need to put a band of some kind whilst the item is in the washing machine.


That sounds like fun, though it might be a tad noisy bouncing around in the washer. :thumbup:


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> I like the look of the pattern. If you hand knit it you could put a marble in the section where the bubble is and then put it in the washing machine Might felt the blanket but the bubble effect will stay. A friend of mine has done this. forgot to mention you need to put a band of some kind whilst the item is in the washing machine.


I remember seeing that recently, a scarf pattern, laceweight yarn, very pretty. Do you remember what it is called?


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I found something else on Pinterest, with detailed instructions for machine knitting.

http://alessandrina.com/2013/09/06/more-knit-bubbles/


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

For Jessica-Jean:


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

That's the biggest I could make the stitches from nordstroms website


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I found something else on Pinterest, with detailed instructions for machine knitting.
> 
> http://alessandrina.com/2013/09/06/more-knit-bubbles/


Marvellous information! But I'm not likely to be dusting off my little one-bed KM nor investing in a bigger more complicated one. At least, it appears to bear out my thought that it's machine knit.
Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> That's the biggest I could make the stitches from nordstroms website


I could see it on their website, I just couldn't figure out how to copy it that large. 
Thank you.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That sounds like fun, though it might be a tad noisy bouncing around in the washer. :thumbup:


Shouldn't be. The marbles are full enclosed by the yarn.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like it could be hand k tired by using two sizes of needles. The bubbles are a 5 stitch stockinette surrounded by very small purls (4) and purls the same size as the ST. That would account for the way the bubbles stand out.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> WOW! Totally reversible!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is another "bubble" pattern, free on ravelry!
Orange seems to be a popular color!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bubble-baby-blanket


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Close, very close. Thanks for the pattern.


----------

